# anon cvs access down?



## charles (Nov 8, 2011)

Howdy... since forever I've been using anonymous CVS to access FreeBSD sources.  For the past few weeks I've noticed that it just doesn't work (using anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org).

Ping to the box isn't even working.


```
# ping anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org
PING freebsd-anoncvs.liquidneon.com (216.87.78.137): 56 data bytes
```

Did "Liquid Neon" pull the plug or something?  I'm currently switching over to creating my own local repository mirror via cvsup, which works, but wasn't something I'd been planning for.

Thanks,

Charles


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 8, 2011)

ping is the most overrated diagnostic tool ever. Never rely on it, icmp can be disabled by firewalls easily.


```
$ tcping 216.87.78.137 5999                                                                                          
216.87.78.137 port 5999 open.
```


```
$ telnet 216.87.78.137 5999
Trying 216.87.78.137...
Connected to cvsup14.freebsd.org.
Escape character is '^]'.
^]
```

It's up and running from where I'm standing.


----------



## charles (Nov 8, 2011)

*True, but...*



> ping is the most overrated diagnostic tool ever. Never rely on it...



Good point... though, as I should have pointed out, there are other indications that it's down (from my perspective). Here's what I'm getting:


```
# telnet anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org 5999
Trying 216.87.78.137...
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
```

... same for port 22.

Traceroute makes it out of Comcast-land (where I'm connected, in the northeast)... but seems to get bogged down a couple hops later.

I'm left to suspect that there some weirdness going on with BGB-routing or somesuch.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 9, 2011)

For now, try an alternative, like the two mentioned in the Handbook: anoncvs.fr.freebsd.org and anoncvs.tw.freebsd.org (a quick check shows there is also .se, .jp).


----------



## trasz@ (Nov 9, 2011)

Also, you can just use svn instead - "svn co http://svn.freebsd.org/base/head" for 10.0-CURRENT, or "svn co http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9" for 9-STABLE.  Make sure you're using subversion 1.7.1, it's way faster than 1.6.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2011)

Try again, Juniper issued an update yesterday that took down a couple of internet backbone providers. Should be fixed by now.


----------



## charles (Nov 9, 2011)

trasz@ said:
			
		

> Also, you can just use svn instead - "svn co http://svn.freebsd.org/base/head" for 10.0-CURRENT, or "svn co http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9" for 9-STABLE.  Make sure you're using subversion 1.7.1, it's way faster than 1.6.


That makes good sense... I knew that svn was in use by the project... though I've never seen this documented (doesn't seem to be in the Handbook or Dev's handbook).

Thanks


----------



## charles (Nov 9, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try again, Juniper issued an update yesterday that took down a couple of internet backbone providers. Should be fixed by now.


Still no go.  I've also tried access from a server hosted in California with same result (!)  Very curious... but I'm going to move on:

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone... but the more that I think about this I think I'm better off tying our build processes to a local cvsup-mirrored repo instead of depending on always-there anoncvs access.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2011)

charles said:
			
		

> Still no go.


That's too bad.



> Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone... but the more that I think about this I think I'm better off tying our build processes to a local cvsup-mirrored repo instead of depending on always-there anoncvs access.


Yeah, that's probably a good idea. With a local CVS server you won't be as dependent.


----------

